# Rhinestones on Gymnastics Leotards



## bransam (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been heat pressing vinyl for quite a while now, but I'm just getting into rhinestones. A local gym I do a lot of work for has asked me to bling out some leotards for them. 

I was wondering if the typical leo (nylon/spandex -not velours) would require any steps other than the normal settings or 325 for 15 seconds.

Any tips on alignment and stone size is greatly appreciated as well.

Thank you!
Amy


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I do it all the time. Just make sure you use a pillow in between. For some reason the stones don't stick as well without. I have no idea why.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you mean in between the garment and the heat press, or inside the leotard in between the front and back of the leotard? 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Inside of the leotard


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Think about sequins. Stone fell off is why all are using Sequin. Never come off and shines more. Washing also great.
Elite Sportwear in PA uses my sequin machines(5) 24/7.
Sequin motif also can make by stencil you are using. Back up paper thickness is 0.18mil.
Lose sequins are available at much cheaper price than Rhinestone.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

jasmynn said:


> I do it all the time. Just make sure you use a pillow in between. For some reason the stones don't stick as well without. I have no idea why.




For me, I use the pillow trick quite often especially when the design includes 3 or more different stone sizes. You can see the heights of different SS stones are different. Pressing directly sometimes causes uneven heating on different stone heights, resulting in the lower ones get less heated and easily fall off.

That's when the pillow can help. Because it's soft and can adjust the height differences and make sure all stones get evenly pressed.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

A pillow is a good idea if you are using different stones sizes... however, we rarely ever need to use one. However, with gymnastic leotards, might be a good idea to use a cover sheet when pressing. Especially if the material is shiny as the heat press temperature needed to press rhinestones can sometimes change the color/sheen of the material.


----------

